
NASA Apollo 15 Astronaut's Confession: 'Can't do anything to me now' - jaytaylor
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1196320/NASA-news-Apollo-15-Moon-landing-confession-Al-Worden-astronaut
======
dTal
Crappy source but interesting anecdote. Summary to save you wading through
clickbait:

"According to Mr Worden, the three seats in the Apollo Command Module were
mounted on swivelled shock absorbers. When the astronaut fired the
spacecraft’s engines to hit a stable orbit around the Moon, he was turned away
from the Command Module’s console. "You talk about freaked out. I was really
freaked because I could not reach a single control. So thank God the computer
worked and it stopped at the right time and I was ok""

Interestingly, the sci-fi series "The Expanse" "predicted" a very similar
scenario - a test firing of a new engine unexpectedly yielded enough
acceleration to prevent the pilot from reaching the controls to shut the
engine down. I wonder if there are other well-known instances of this sort of
thing.

